# How should the church worship today?



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 17, 2008)

Man, this RPW stuff is causing my brain to swell. This came through on my podcast this morn' and it is powerfull and thought provolking. Dare ya' to listen. 
SermonAudio.com - How should our churches worship today


----------



## Augusta (Oct 17, 2008)

I am re-brushing up on all this. I already re-listened to the 3 part series by Schwertley you posted. Good stuff. Rev. Silversides is one of my favorites. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## tdowns (Oct 17, 2008)

*I agree....*

On the brain swelling......


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 17, 2008)

tdowns007 said:


> On the brain swelling......



 Like a kick in the groin ain't it?


----------

